# hab kein msvcr100.dll mehr ?!?!



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (25. September 2010)

moin moin, ich hab ein Problem. auf meinem Rechner gibt es msvcr100.dll nicht mehr?!?!

Ich brauch es aber wieder, wie kann ich es wieder installieren.
Habs von nem kollegen einfach nur in System32 kopiert hat aber nich gefunzt.


----------



## Nomad (2. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, also ich hatte das neulich bei einem Spiel gehabt und da hab ich die einfach ins Spieleverzeichnis kopiert.


----------



## Trissi010 (7. Oktober 2010)

*reuspern**reuspern**reuspern*


Dead Rising 2 inda House ?


----------



## _Snaker_ (10. Oktober 2010)

musst dir nur die entsptechnde dll laden (gidf.de) und ins system 32 einfügen. dann läuft dead rising 2


----------

